# Rubber (2010)



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

As we previewed on Hauntcast 27 - yes, it's what might be the most insanely great bad fun flick of all time - it's the tale of Robert the Tire in 
*
Rubber*!

Coming to video on demand February 25, 2011, and limited theaters on April 1, 2011.

What's the plot? Glad you asked, boils and ghouls!

_Robert, a tire, suddenly and inexplicably comes to life. As Robert roams the bleak landscape, he discovers that he possesses telepathic powers that give him the ability to destroy anything he wishes without having to move. At first content to wreak havoc on small desert creatures and various lost items, his attention soon turns to humans, especially a beautiful young girl.
_

Yes, as Chris says - the rubber meets the road. Check it out!

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1612774/

http://www.rubberfilm.com/

http://trailers.apple.com/trailers/independent/rubber/

http://shocktilyoudrop.com/films.php?id=17597


----------



## MorbidMariah (Mar 28, 2009)

:undecidekin:Uhhh....oooooooookayyy....soooo....how many people think this is an April Fools joke? :lolkin:


----------

